# Which wood to use



## xstillox (Dec 21, 2015)

Im new here and did some searching last night but didn't come up with the answer. I used to work for a lumber company and i now have quite a bit of solid mahogany, solid oak, birch plywood as well as oak plywood. Which one should i use to make a slingshot with. Plywood is all 3/4 inch. The solid wood is about 2 inch thick but can plane down. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Baltic birch plywood is always a good option . The solid board needs assessed caution with many designs due to its inherent weakness with unidirectional grain pattern . It depends on the slingshot design and individual board strength . You don't want a fork hitting you in the eye .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Birch is a Go-To. Oak ply might be nice though. I am not really familiar with it. Mebbe tryit and see?


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

birch.... just birch


----------

